# Spinner Dolphin Pod



## Kauai Kid (Dec 13, 2007)

We took Captain Andy's Sunset Sail yesterday out of Poipu.  Saw lots of green sea turtles, a couple whales, and a pod of 20-30 spinner dolphins.  What a lot of fun they are to watch with spins, front flips, back flips, and almost walking on water with their tails.

Crew had rigged the boat with a much smaller sail because of the hefty winds.  Seas got heavier an hour or so later with lots of spin drift coming off the waves.  A couple kids got sick, on guy fell and skinned up his knee but I think all had a good time.  Clouds on the horizon kept us from seeing the "green flash".

Some of the dust fences blew down in the Poipu area and the local Hawaiians were delighted.  They want to develop a spray against developers.  Sounds like a good idea to me also.  

Going home tomorrow.   

Sterling


----------



## cookinmamma (Dec 13, 2007)

*Wonderful! - - about the cruise, not your leaving :-(*

We will be on Kauai the day after Christmas til Jan. 3.   I just checked Capn Andy's website and it looks like they are expanding their schedule beyond just Sundays to W & F also!!  Yay!  I am SO hoping that we get to see some whales.  That'd be quite a Christmas/New Years bonus gift for our family.

But, please tell me what "green flash" is??

Also, are the north shore seas too rough now for the Napali tour operators?  Would love to show our daughters (8 & 12), but don't want to be tossing cookies to the sealife  .

Thanks!


----------



## squeegeeman (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't wait to get there myself.  My wife leaves Sunday.  I leave Tuesday.   Kids somewhere in da middle.  Staying for almost a month between EVR and Cliffs.  My favorite spot to watch dolphins is right on the top of the bluff by Shipwreck Beach.  Might be too dicey to sea kayak, so I might visit Caaaaaaptaaain Annndyyyyy.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 14, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> But, please tell me what "green flash" is??



As I understand it, (and have seen it a few times), at sunset the setting sun gets just low enough on the horizon that the yellow of the sunlight passes through the blue of the atmosphere at just the right refractive angle, and it makes the sunset sky turn green, but only for a few moments.  Hence, the "green flash."  It's one of "those" kind of cool things everyone needs to see.

Here's a link:  http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/GF/

Dave


----------



## cookinmamma (Dec 14, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> the setting sun gets just low enough on the horizon that the yellow of the sunlight passes through the blue of the atmosphere at just the right refractive angle, and it makes the sunset sky turn green



Wow.

Thanks so much for that info.  I hope we get to see that phenomenon!


----------



## Fisch (Dec 15, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> As I understand it, (and have seen it a few times), at sunset the setting sun gets just low enough on the horizon that the yellow of the sunlight passes through the blue of the atmosphere at just the right refractive angle, and it makes the sunset sky turn green, but only for a few moments.  Hence, the "green flash."  It's one of "those" kind of cool things everyone needs to see.
> 
> Here's a link:  http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/GF/
> 
> Dave



It's also
http://www.greenflashbrew.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 15, 2007)

Fisch said:


> It's also
> http://www.greenflashbrew.com/



I think you're on to something there...  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a link to a previous Tug Thread on the Green Flash


Richard


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 15, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> We will be on Kauai the day after Christmas til Jan. 3.   I just checked Capn Andy's website and it looks like they are expanding their schedule beyond just Sundays to W & F also!!  Yay!  I am SO hoping that we get to see some whales.  That'd be quite a Christmas/New Years bonus gift for our family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The green flash, and I have seen it a couple times, occurs when there are no clouds on the horizon and an instant or two after the sun sets there is an emerald green flash almost of laser intensity.

North shore seas are too rough now for tour operators and the last week the south shore was questionable.  With real rough seas you can't spot the whales when they blow.

The kids that got sick were the ones the parents took below decks.  If you get queezy stay on the deck and concentrate on the horizon.

Sterling


----------



## dive-in (Dec 15, 2007)

Sterling,

Last February when we went with Captain Andy's we saw a monk seal swimming in the ocean along with all the creatures you mention.  It was amazing seeing all the endangered animals out in the wild.  Hopefully, our kids will remember it as well.

I was fortunate to see the green flash every time we watched the sun set in front of Waiohai while we were there.  It was very interesting.  

After our cruise in 4 weeks I'll start counting down the days until the trip back in January '09.  Gotta get through next year's big trip first before starting the countdown.


----------



## cookinmamma (Dec 15, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> the last week the south shore was questionable.  With real rough seas you can't spot the whales when they blow.



Am praying to the sea gods for calm weather while we're there. . . 

But if not, maybe we'll catch some great surfer-watching in the North Shore Oahu.

Either way we'll be in paradise!


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Dec 17, 2007)

*Capt. Andy and rough seas*

When I was on Kauai last February, the same question came up about the rough seas.  The way Capt. Andy handles it is an evaluation of the seas that day.  If they feel it is too rough for people to have a good time, and the planned rough was along Na Pali, they will turn and go toward Poipu.  I was disappointed when that happened but we saw so many whales and dolphins!  It was fantastic!  They know just where to go.  They will also offer anyone a refund if they choose not to go on the alternate route.


----------

